# How do you wash your young toddler's hands?



## rosie29 (Aug 18, 2004)

DS is 16 months and washing his hands seems like a big hassle. I usually balance him on my knee and take care of it in the bathroom or kitchen sink. He's not tall enough to stand on a chair, so it's just kind of hard. Sometime I use a wet, soapy cloth to wash his hands because it's easier, but I think it's not as thorough. Anyone have any hints??


----------



## Ilovelife (Jun 6, 2004)

Some ideas.... We use a stool that's taller than a chair. It's one of those 2-step step stools that fold. A learning tower would work great, if you can afford it. Or, you can make up a small dish/bucket of soapy water and let him do it at the table.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

I usually just use the soapy cloth, but have also sat him on the counter by the sinks (we have the cupboard space though).

Another idea, how about leaning into the bathtub to wash his hands. It would be the perfect height, I'd think (if he didn't have to lean in too far).


----------



## nfpmom (Jun 4, 2004)

I wash my toddler's hands leaning over the bathtub... its the perfect height for him to lean over and play in the strong stream of water while I get behind him and lean over and scrub his hands with mine... makes rinsing very easy and the wash job thorough...
Its cute, when I say "time to wash hands" he walks into the bathroom and heads for the tub... :LOL


----------



## KateMary (Jun 14, 2004)

My dd is younger, just over a year, so not sure how much longer this will work but I just hold her on my hip and lean over and wash one hand, then switch hips and wash the other.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

well even today most of the times when my dd washes her hands her feet get washed too. she sits on teh sink with her feet and hands in the sink. and then sings twinkle twinkle while scrubbing hands. i think we started this when seh was 14 months old.


----------



## BabyBumblebee (Mar 16, 2005)

I keep a stack of washcloths in the kitchen, for messy face clean-up etc., so when we need to wash dd's hands I just grab one of those and lather up..d she loves to 'wash' herself, and anything in wiping distance :LOL


----------



## mama2monkeys (Oct 3, 2005)

MEEMEE we do it that way alot here in this house to!!! My kids love to wash their hands & feet together at the sink. i sit them on the counter & cleaning we will go.

When its just hands time i lean them over, turn on the water & give them some soap. They play squish etc & then i say rinse time & they do.


----------

